# Thanksgiving Plan?????



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm going out of town with my wife and kids to the in-laws again this year for 4 days. Several years ago I gained 10 lbs doing this. This is about what I expect will be waiting for me.


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy crap! What a feast! :beer:

Im going to parents for dinner, then to my in-laws for Dinner. :LOL2: 

Comatose by 7 PM.


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 20, 2014)

I remember having the wife's side over years ago and doing 2 - 24 lb turkeys. What a housefull!

Going to our daughter and son-in-law's this year and will probably over indulge as usual :LOL2:


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm gonna brine and smoke one turkey , and a ham . Mom's gonna make one pan of dressing and a few sides. We use to cook a big meal . We've had it at mom's house for the last 45 years and no family member has ever said "hey let's do it at our house next year ". I'm the only one that takes vacation off work to help get things ready . They cousins show up with store bought relish trays and pies , and in the other hand they have a big azz bag of Tupperware . When they leave which is usually right after they eat all we have left is dirty dishes . They don't know it but this year they will be fed like birds . LOL We tell them 1 o'clock and they show up at 2 . This year mom and I are sitting down at 1 . Mom is 82 and has mentioned she'd like somebody else to do the cooking for a change , but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 20, 2014)

fender66 said:


> I'm going out of town with my wife and kids to the in-laws again this year for 4 days. Several years ago I gained 10 lbs doing this. This is about what I expect will be waiting for me.



*You know, at times it's really hard to feel sorry for some people... :lol: 
(don't forget the Tums & the stretchy pants :wink: )*


----------



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2014)

BloodStone said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going out of town with my wife and kids to the in-laws again this year for 4 days. Several years ago I gained 10 lbs doing this. This is about what I expect will be waiting for me.
> ...



If you knew my wife's sister, brother-in-law, and kids....you'd be on your knees praying for me.

I'd rather spend an entire week with Bass Addict!


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 20, 2014)

> If you knew my wife's sister, brother-in-law, and kids....you'd be on your knees praying for me.
> 
> I'd rather spend an entire week with Bass Addict!



:LOL2:* And if you only knew MY brother In-Law (sister's jack-ass husband) & my mad-as-a-hatter mother's idea of a "holiday" (they define the very word dysfunctional), 
you'd be off your knees & jumping for joy to go to your family's Thanksgiving . 
That's why I always go to my wife's brother's house for Thanksgiving.
Suggestion: Fake illness & then when you're left home alone either go Deer Hunting, fishing or visit Bass Addict. :roflmao: *


----------



## Y_J (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll be doing about the same thing I do every yr any more. Not much of any thing. Will probably work on my boat most of the day.  at least now I can work on it out of the rain and wind. Woooot Finished setting up my portable garage today. All that's left to do is finnish putting dirt in the back half to level the floor.


----------



## bobby_r67 (Nov 21, 2014)

Spending it with my kids and their families at my daughters farm. My wife is happy not to have to do all the cooking. Me I don't care who cooks as long as their is food.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ham, turkey, stuffing, gravy, green beans, mash taters, football, and lot of adult beverages :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2014)

2 small 12 lb turkeys and a small (@ 8lbs) Ham. Also my homemade Minnesota Wild Rice stuffing.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Nov 22, 2014)

There will be more people in me house for thanksgiving then there was in me entire graduating class in high school.......25-30 people expected for turkey day :/ <country school, only 15 in senior class>


----------



## Attwanl (Nov 22, 2014)

My wife and I are go going to the keys this year.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 23, 2014)

Wednesday at my Niece's (my side). T-Day at my step-daughter's. Friday-Recovery. Then hope to head to the river for the weekend (Sister's place).


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 26, 2014)

Is everyone ready? Tomorrows the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 26, 2014)

gillhunter said:


> Is everyone ready? Tomorrows the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Yep! WallyWorld at 6pm sharp, shop till 8pm & then 5am-7am on Black Friday (Menards & Harbor Freight here I come :wink: ).
Generators & Blu-Rays & Tools...OH MY!!
Thanksgiving day I, (much like Macaulay Culkin) too will be Home Alone  \/ * :roflmao: \/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2014)

fender66 said:


> I'd rather spend an entire week with Bass Addict!




ARE YOU *DRUNK?*


----------



## Y_J (Nov 27, 2014)

gillhunter said:


> Is everyone ready? Tomorrows the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bought my 8 pcs chicken at walmart today. Woot


----------



## fender66 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oooh....it hurts so bad....

why didn't I stop at my 4th or 5th serving? :mrgreen:


----------

